# Conway 6098 FS, 3J alt - Preis heute?



## Striatum (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und habe nur eine kleine Frage an die Experten, nämlich die Frage nach dem ungeführen heutigen Preis, den man verlangen kann - ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum hier.
Ich habe ein Conway 6098 FS, 27-Gang Shimano, komplett Deore, RST, V-Brake. Gekauft im April 2002 und seitdem laut Tacho erst ca. 1500 km gefahren - ist in sehr gutem Zustand das Bike.
Wieviel würde man dafür noch erwarten zu bekommen? Und wo verkauft man so ein Bike am besten - bei eBay, bei einem lokalen Fahrradhändler oder besser in der Tageszeitung?

Vielen Dank!
Dominik


----------



## Striatum (18. Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja noch weiter:

Rahmen kplt. Alu 7005, Full Suspension Y-Form
Gabel: Federgabel RST Gamma EL schwarz einstellbar
Bremsen: Shimano Deore V-Brakes schwarz
Tretlager: Shimano gedichtet
Lenker: Ahead Vorbau mit Alu Downhill Bügel schwarz
Felgen: Hochschulter Rigida DP2000 schwarz, Niro Speichen
Naben: Shimano Deore schwarz mit Schnellspanner
Schaltung: 27-Gang Deore mit Deore Schalt/Bremseinheit
Bereifung: 47-559 Continental Twister
Sonstiges: Alu Patentsattelstütze schwarz, Sattelschnellspanner, Sattel Selle Royal Mach schwarz, Kettenradgarnitur Deore Hollowtech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

